# Desperately need help with puppy peeing everywhere



## Mizbhyvn74

Hi there, we just got a puppy the night before last and he's been peeing on everything fabric. I don't know how many times I've cleaned up after him now. 

I had him confined to the kitchen, because I read that doing so would help. Especially with any cleanups. And what does he do, he goes over to the carpet by the door and pees on that. 

So we took him out for a walk, and he went poo and pee and we were out for a good 20 minutes. What does he do 45 minutes later he squats on his new bed I bought him and pees. Now I've got to wash the dog bed.

I read that confining him to the bathroom with newspaper is a good solution. He ended up getting over my barricade I'd made in the door. Should I just put him in there and close the door?

I don't know what to do with him. I am at my wits end. I just want him to stop peeing on everything. I can handle him peeing on the linoleum, easy to clean up. But the carpets and anything else fabric? I'm going to pull my hair out.

BTW, don't know if it matters, but he's a couple months old. The couple we adopted him from said he is a Shephard-Shar Pei cross.


----------



## Loki Love

He's a baby and is still learning  It's normal.

I'd suggest a crate for when you're not home - it should be just big enough that he can turn around and that's about it. When you are home and with him, keep him tethered to you and watch for the signs that he's about to go - scoop him up and get him outside.

He will learn, but it does take time. He's also in a new environment and just getting used to it and to you


----------



## DustyCrockett

For a puppy, anything that can be walked on is a toilet. Since he avoids the hard floor, you have a head start on house breaking. Dogs instinctively avoid soiling their bedding and living areas, so you just have to help him understand that the whole house in the living area. It will take a couple months minimum. Look up "crate training." 

The basic idea is to deny his access to the floor for potty purposes. That means he's either outside, in the crate, or someone has eyes on him 100% of the time. When you see him about to poop or pee, interrupt, carry or escort him outside to finish, then reward him for going outside. If you don't catch him in the act, clean it up without comment, using an enymatic cleaner -- he will detect any residual odor and it'll mark the spot as a toilet for him. Punishment is ineffective because his brain is not capable of connecting the punishment with something he did more than 5 seconds ago. Soon he'll catch on that the toilet is outside and will find a way to signal you that he needs to go. It'll take a bit longer for him to figure out that inside is *not* a toilet.

Be consistent and vigilant. As he gets older he'll get reluctant to go in the middle of the room so he'll look for out of the way corners behind furniture or whatever. He's not hiding from you, that's just a dog's instincts.

Good luck.


----------



## Mizbhyvn74

A friend suggested crate training, saying it was most effective. Unfortunately his crate is quite large, big enough for his adult size. I looked up information and it said to crate the dog, take him out to pee and eat and go outside to the bathroom, and if you want to play with him. But put him right back in the crate. I read that it was the most effective way to train the dog. I did notice though that his blanket was yellow with pee in his crate. :/ I thought dogs didn't pee in their dens?

He's great in the crate at night. Quiets down nicely and goes to sleep. Is it ok if he's IN the crate in the living room with me? Honestly this is a rental and even though we are allowed a dog, I really don't want the messes all over. 

I caught him mid pee, so we wisked him outside and he did his business quite nicely, and is now in his crate where he can see us in the living room quietly sleeping.


----------



## Loki Love

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> . Unfortunately his crate is quite large, big enough for his adult size.


Normally you can get a divider to partition off part of the crate - maybe you could look into that? If the crate is too large, then he will find a corner to pee in and then sleep in the other area - that's why you want it just big enough so he can only turn around in it and therefore, won't want to pee there


----------



## Mizbhyvn74

DustyCrockett said:


> For a puppy, anything that can be walked on is a toilet. Since he avoids the hard floor, you have a head start on house breaking. Dogs instinctively avoid soiling their bedding and living areas, so you just have to help him understand that the whole house in the living area. It will take a couple months minimum. Look up "crate training."
> 
> The basic idea is to deny his access to the floor for potty purposes. That means he's either outside, in the crate, or someone has eyes on him 100% of the time. When you see him about to poop or pee, interrupt, carry or escort him outside to finish, then reward him for going outside. If you don't catch him in the act, clean it up without comment, using an enymatic cleaner -- he will detect any residual odor and it'll mark the spot as a toilet for him. Punishment is ineffective because his brain is not capable of connecting the punishment with something he did more than 5 seconds ago. Soon he'll catch on that the toilet is outside and will find a way to signal you that he needs to go. It'll take a bit longer for him to figure out that inside is *not* a toilet.
> 
> Be consistent and vigilant. As he gets older he'll get reluctant to go in the middle of the room so he'll look for out of the way corners behind furniture or whatever. He's not hiding from you, that's just a dog's instincts.
> 
> Good luck.


I am looking forward to crate training him. We were very surprised the night he came home to us that he did so incredibly well in the crate. So that's a definite bonus for us already. I had not thought that him not going on the linoleum was a head start, but also since you mentioned it, a definite bonus to us. I am wondering though, with crate training, should I be taking him out every hour to go, or ??


----------



## DustyCrockett

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> I am looking forward to crate training him. We were very surprised the night he came home to us that he did so incredibly well in the crate. So that's a definite bonus for us already. I had not thought that him not going on the linoleum was a head start, but also since you mentioned it, a definite bonus to us. I am wondering though, with crate training, should I be taking him out every hour to go, or ??


Put him in the crate if you're distracted with other things, cause he can cause a mess in just a second. If he pees in there, it's probably because he just couldn't hold it any longer. You really want to avoid that happening. Every hour, hour and a half, maybe even two hours. The interval will increase with time. If he messes up in there, wash the bedding, so he doesn't become accustomed to peeing on it. It can become a habit that's hard to break.

Catching him in the act, I think is the ideal teaching opportunity, he'll learn more from that than anything. That's my opinion though, I have no evidence to support it. Other than a very small sample of personal observations.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom

When I am house training I take up every carpet, every throw, every door mat and confine them to the downstairs... as laundry is fair game upstairs too!


----------



## Papa Deuce

Is this your 1st puppy?

BTW, keeping them in a crate while learning to be housebroken can work wonders. And don't worry, many dogs actually like it, but even if they don't, you need to do what you need to do.


----------



## doxiemommy

If he's only 8 weeks, a couple months old, I would say you should take him out every 35 minutes to 45 minutes. At that age, he is JUST learning what it feels like to have to pee/poop. You see, very young puppies don't even have the "feelings" that they have to potty, it just sort of happens, wherever they happen to be when they need to go. As they age, their bodies start to get the "I gotta go" signals. Then, he has to learn what to do when he gets those feelings. So, there's a lot of development going on and it can be hard to remember.

A puppy won't have complete physical control of their bladder/bowels until about 6 months of age. That is simply a physical thing. So, they may understand that they have to hold it, but, sometimes, they just physically can't.

It's like a human toddler, mama or daddy says "do you have to go potty?" and the baby says "no" but 20 seconds later they've peed their pants. It's just not something they can accurately control yet.

So, really, with a puppy this age, potty training is more about YOU than the puppy. It's about you getting your puppy out every 30 minutes to an hour, saying the SAME potty words every time, praising him and giving him a treat as soon as he pees/poops. It's about you keeping your eyes on him every second he's out of the crate, so he doesn't sneak to a corner and pee/poop. 
Really, it's about you not giving him the CHANCE to have an accident.

I know lots of folks use the crate for potty training. I don't. I think it's more beneficial to have the puppy out and about with the family in the living area. They learn the rules of the house very quickly. _The only thing is, you have to supervise them super closely, so they don't sneak a pee/poop in when you turn away for just a few seconds._
If you have your puppy in the crate except for when you take them out to potty, eat, or play, I just think you're missing out on teaching rules of the house, and bite inhibition, _and not only that, you can't see them if they're about to potty in the crate!_

Anyway, if you think of it in terms of YOU stopping him from having any accidents it sometimes becomes a bit easier. It's more about prevention. Because, at this age, he's only capable of so much.


----------



## DustyCrockett

doxiemommy said:


> ...So, they may understand that they have to hold it, but, sometimes, they just physically can't.
> ...


The pup I have now was whining to go outside at 8 weeks, but if the door didn't open pretty quick, he'd cut loose on the floor -- this was 10 days after I brought him home. Of course individual dogs vary -- all the dogs I've housebroken, none have taken beyond 6 months, and my personal best is 15 weeks.



doxiemommy said:


> ...
> I think it's more beneficial to have the puppy out and about with the family in the living area. They learn the rules of the house very quickly.
> ...


I agree, out & about with family, except when no one can watch 'im. I guess you're saying, hey there's plenty of time to update your facebook or catch up on email while the pup's sleeping.


----------



## stationgirl

Aside formt he great advice above, I would suggest monitoring his water intake, some puppies like ym kelpie pup just drink for fun, some like the feel of the water and hence overload their bladder quickly. try to control his water intake if you think overdrinking may be the problem. Also he is a baby so accidents are part and parcel


----------



## Papa Deuce

BTW, one thing I learned with my current puppy... if the dog seems to be taking very short pees, he or she probably has not finished. My dog was getting distracted mid pee.... so I learned I had to stay out longer with her, until she finished. And, sad to say, at almost 6 months, she is not 100% yet. Maybe 90%.


----------



## Mizbhyvn74

Papa Deuce said:


> Is this your 1st puppy?
> 
> BTW, keeping them in a crate while learning to be housebroken can work wonders. And don't worry, many dogs actually like it, but even if they don't, you need to do what you need to do.


This isn't my first puppy no, but it's my first puppy that I have had IN house. All the others were on a farm growing up so no need to house train them.

Do dogs get bored being in the crate? That's what I get worried about. Is it hurting him in anyway? We let him out and take him for a walk, and when I can be there to watch him 100% of the time he's out with me. But I still take him out to the bathroom every 1.5 hours or so. 

I've noticed that he's started giving me signals now to when he has to go. And even though it's cold out, if he does indeed have to go he goes right out the door and does his business. Although I have also noticed that when he comes in and eats and drinks, if I don't take him back out and let him pee after that then he ends up peeing on the carpet again. 

I am wondering if paper training him for the night time would confuse him? I put an old towel down on the floor last night with a plastic garbage bag down under it. He woke me up at 1:30am and when I opened his crate door and said "Go pee" he trotted right over to the towel and peed. Then he woke me up again at 5am and when I said the same thing, he took a sniff of the towel and then he refused to pee on the towel and instead tried peeing in front of it. When I startled him into stopping, he laid down in front of me and I guess because he could no longer hold it, peed while laying down. 

Hopefully it's not too much of a set back? I am amazed that he has caught on as fast as he has. Of course he still can't be left out of the crate or he will most definitely pee on something. But he is learning, and I am really glad. Especially since I am expecting and due in March 2012, so will have two babies to take care of. Hoping he's much further along by then though.


----------



## Mizbhyvn74

doxiemommy said:


> I know lots of folks use the crate for potty training. I don't. I think it's more beneficial to have the puppy out and about with the family in the living area. They learn the rules of the house very quickly. _The only thing is, you have to supervise them super closely, so they don't sneak a pee/poop in when you turn away for just a few seconds._
> If you have your puppy in the crate except for when you take them out to potty, eat, or play, I just think you're missing out on teaching rules of the house, and bite inhibition, _and not only that, you can't see them if they're about to potty in the crate!_
> 
> Anyway, if you think of it in terms of YOU stopping him from having any accidents it sometimes becomes a bit easier. It's more about prevention. Because, at this age, he's only capable of so much.


I bring the crate downstairs and put it in the living room with me and then kids. So he has plenty of interaction, and we take him out now and then after he's peed so he can play etc. Or we go for a walk. Either way, he's either asleep in his crate or asleep on the floor at my feet. So really not much of a difference, except that he can't have free will to pee all over.


----------



## Sybille

stationgirl said:


> Aside formt he great advice above, I would suggest monitoring his water intake, some puppies like ym kelpie pup just drink for fun, some like the feel of the water and hence overload their bladder quickly. try to control his water intake if you think overdrinking may be the problem. Also he is a baby so accidents are part and parcel


Never heard of a dog that drinks for any other reason than thirst, they might *play* with water for fun, but they will drink because they are thirsty. Controlling the water intake can be a tricky / dangerous undertaking, you can take the water away just 30min before puppy's last toilet walk in the evening, but I wouldn't go further than that ... Lack of sufficient liquid is really health damaging to a small / young animal and damage might be done very soon. If you want to go down that route, please ask your vet!


----------



## Sybille

To the OP, when puppy is out of crate tie it to your belt with a leash or rope, also known as umbilical cord jokingly, this way supervision is far easier and it also helps with bonding ;-)


----------



## DustyCrockett

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> ...
> Do dogs get bored being in the crate? That's what I get worried about. Is it hurting him in anyway? We let him out and take him for a walk, and when I can be there to watch him 100% of the time he's out with me. But I still take him out to the bathroom every 1.5 hours or so.
> ...


oh yeah, they get bored, if they have nothing in there to amuse themselves with. a chewbone, a toy, what ever you have.



Mizbhyvn74 said:


> ...
> I've noticed that he's started giving me signals now to when he has to go. And even though it's cold out, if he does indeed have to go he goes right out the door and does his business. Although I have also noticed that when he comes in and eats and drinks, if I don't take him back out and let him pee after that then he ends up peeing on the carpet again.
> ...


the solution to this is to stop free-feeding. put down his food for 15 minutes once in the morning and once in the evening. some recommend 3x a day at that age, I always just did twice. the first couple days he might get a little hungry, cause he won't eat his fill thinking he can always pick something up later, but don't worry, he's not going to starve or anything. 

I've always free-fed my dogs after they grow up. I know there's reasons not to, but it's always worked for me.



Mizbhyvn74 said:


> ...
> I am wondering if paper training him for the night time would confuse him? I put an old towel down on the floor last night with a plastic garbage bag down under it. He woke me up at 1:30am and when I opened his crate door and said "Go pee" he trotted right over to the towel and peed. Then he woke me up again at 5am and when I said the same thing, he took a sniff of the towel and then he refused to pee on the towel and instead tried peeing in front of it. When I startled him into stopping, he laid down in front of me and I guess because he could no longer hold it, peed while laying down. Hopefully it's not too much of a set back?
> ...


I would never train a dog that my floor is the toilet. Housebreaking only takes a couple months, my philosophy is, that's not too much to ask. But I wouldn't judge anybody who chooses otherwise. I wouldn't worry about something that happened once...we all make lots of little mistakes, the dog will come out just fine anyway.

He probably didn't want to walk on the pee-saturated towel. mice live in their own filth (it's why they spread disease) but dogs don't care for it.




Mizbhyvn74 said:


> ...
> I am amazed that he has caught on as fast as he has. Of course he still can't be left out of the crate or he will most definitely pee on something. ...


Dogs are amazing, aren't they? They learn that outside is a toilet pretty quickly...then it takes a bit longer to figure out that inside is *NOT* a toilet.


----------



## Mizbhyvn74

DustyCrockett said:


> oh yeah, they get bored, if they have nothing in there to amuse themselves with. a chewbone, a toy, what ever you have.


I found out that he absolutely loves these rawhide bones. A friend of mine gave them to me with the rawhide rolls...not sure what they are called. lol These little bones have this red stuff rolled into the folds of it all. It keeps him quite busy, was even able to keep him busy enough out of his crate in the kitchen while we ate lunch. I do have two chew toys in his crate with him. I have read that the more toys the better. Can you recommend anything that he would benefit from? Most of the time while in crate he's sleeping though. 





> the solution to this is to stop free-feeding. put down his food for 15 minutes once in the morning and once in the evening. some recommend 3x a day at that age, I always just did twice. the first couple days he might get a little hungry, cause he won't eat his fill thinking he can always pick something up later, but don't worry, he's not going to starve or anything.
> 
> I've always free-fed my dogs after they grow up. I know there's reasons not to, but it's always worked for me.


I have been a little hesitant in doing this, only because the people we got him from told us the dogs were dropped off at their house. They were underfed and very skinny, they had them on high calorie puppy food along with deworming them. I assume though that he is much better now, he's put on weight since we got him a few days ago. Makes me wonder how much shar-pei is going to come out in him. lol





> I would never train a dog that my floor is the toilet. Housebreaking only takes a couple months, my philosophy is, that's not too much to ask. But I wouldn't judge anybody who chooses otherwise. I wouldn't worry about something that happened once...we all make lots of little mistakes, the dog will come out just fine anyway.
> 
> He probably didn't want to walk on the pee-saturated towel. mice live in their own filth (it's why they spread disease) but dogs don't care for it.


So what you're saying is I should still be taking him outside even when he wakes up at night. hehe I guess I will have to keep up with the norm that we are following. And be a little cold at the same time. It's worth it if it means he can learn in a short amount of time. (2 months)

Thanks for all the advice!  Muchly appreciated.

**Hopefully I've split the quotes right.* lol


----------



## DustyCrockett

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> ...
> I have been a little hesitant in doing this, only because the people we got him from told us the dogs were dropped off at their house. They were underfed and very skinny, they had them on high calorie puppy food along with deworming them. I assume though that he is much better now, he's put on weight since we got him a few days ago. Makes me wonder how much shar-pei is going to come out in him. lol
> ...


You're wise to be sensitive to this. With a grown dog, it's easy enough to tell whether he's getting too fat or too skinny but a growing pup is a little different especially with mixed breeds, cause the body type is not so defined. Your vet can probably help you figure out how to tell whether he's getting the right amount of nutrition, based on his physical conditioning. A dog with the perfect body looks "skinny" to a lot of people. Not sure a sharpei should ever have that problem. 

There are dogs with anxiety issues who can starve themselves, and some breeds are known to eat themselves into obiesity, but I think in general, a dog will eat what he needs then walk away. I use scheduled feeding times for a puppy pretty much just to get their BM's on a regular schedule. Give it a shot.


----------



## doxiemommy

Lots of us have set alarms to make sure that we get up in the middle of the night to take our puppies out. It doesn't last forever....


----------



## iheartmarcus

There has been so many good responses so forgive me if I'm repeating something that I missed by skimming some of the posts.

I absolutely agree potty pad styled training should be avoided unless it's absolutely necessary (like, if you are in an apartment up 40 stories high with no grass around the complex or something), mainly because it might lead puppies to think anything that seems similar to what you're using is ok to pee on.

Also, I've learned the hard way that rules of thumb like number of months in age = number of hours they can hold is a very very VERY rough estimation. So to be safe (each accident backtracks you quite a bit in the housetraining process), I would be even more conservative than what's suggested as someone pointed out. In the "just in case" time frame, watch your puppy like a hawk for potty signs like sniffy the ground or circling (ESPECIALLY if he's making small circles while sniffing the ground). Any time you see a sign like this, rush him outside. You can never take too many trips during these early stages of housetraining; much easier than scrub scrub scrub scrub scrub.

I agree that the crate is a great tool for housetraining, but they don't do much once a puppy is already used to sleeping in its own filth (which unfortunately happens quite often depending on the puppy's history). Your puppy may just have a crate that's too big, but since he has peed in the crate and on his dog bed, I wouldn't place complete trust in the crate as a housetraining tool until he's a little better with the idea of holding it. Because of this, you'll definitely want to set hourly or bi-hourly alarms (depending on your puppy) throughout the night for those awful awful night potty breaks since he may not whine or bark while in the crate to let you know he needs to go. It's a pretty terrible stage in the puppy raising process, but I was able to sleep through the night in probably 3 weeks or so even if we were still working on housetraining during the day. So hang in there!! 

Oh, one last thing I just remembered. Never ever get too comfortable with your puppy's progress. You hear some great success stories from other people, and it's easy to think "sweet, my puppy's pretty much trained!" when you're on a good streak of no accidents. But then, WHAMO, accident. This has happened to me on several occasions, and I actually panicked he might be marking or something worse like that. But, apparently puppies just periodically backslide randomly. Learned that the hard way and paid for it; since he's getting bigger so is his bladder, and those scrubbing times change from 10 min to 40 min..... oyyyyy!


----------



## d30aya

I have two puppy that one is 1 year snd half old boy and 2month old girl. Both maltipoo.
I got question when did you pick up your puppy and how old is that?? My both puppy still peeing everywhere in my house. so I know how you feel. It’s super depressing when I step on poops in the morning on way to bathroom or the time just leaving. My mom tried to teach them where they supposed to pee and poo some how but never works so far( Actually, two month girl start learning lately and she’s learning quick). 
They can’t learn in weeks or month.
Take time to train your lovely puppy!
Cherries!


----------



## DustyCrockett

d30aya said:


> I have two puppy that one is 1 year snd half old boy and 2month old girl. Both maltipoo.
> I got question when did you pick up your puppy and how old is that?? My both puppy still peeing everywhere in my house. so I know how you feel. It’s super depressing when I step on poops in the morning on way to bathroom or the time just leaving. My mom tried to teach them where they supposed to pee and poo some how but never works so far( Actually, two month girl start learning lately and she’s learning quick).
> They can’t learn in weeks or month.
> Take time to train your lovely puppy!
> Cherries!


If you are consistent, they can learn in 2 months. The reason you stepped in poo is not cause the dog failed -- it's your failure. You are supposed to prevent it from pooping on the floor. Otherwise it will never, ever learn. You'll be stepping on poo for the next 14 years.


----------



## doxiemommy

I agree. If you are stepping on poop in the morning, then you should have gotten up in the night to take the puppy out. A lot of young puppies can't hold it overnight. 

I like to say that potty training a young puppy is more about YOU than the puppy. It's up to you to get the puppy out when they need to go. Puppies can't usually let themselves out. And, puppies don't have complete physical control.of their bladder in the beginning. So, they might understand the concept of holding it, but they just physically can't.


----------



## stationgirl

I had a lab that would drink because she was a pig, she wudl drink and drink and drink, she was just water obsessed. I took her to the vet 4 times thinking she had something wrong, they did tests and x-rays she was fine. My kelpie also loves drinking the water but it is more of a play thing, he loves just having his tongue laying in the water bowl, but it gets super hot here regularly 114F, so maybe that's why he does it. Always have water available to the pup but simply monitor and if it loks as if it's just playing in the water or drinking excessively then limit its water itnake, don't completely remove the water just provide less or in a different receptacle that is less fun.


----------



## petpeeve

Sybille said:


> Never heard of a dog that drinks for any other reason than thirst, they might *play* with water for fun, but they will drink because they are thirsty.


I've had dogs that you'd swear were full-blooded camel, lol. Unchecked, they'd have a tendency to stand at the water bowl and "over-indulge" for sure. No dog requires THAT much water, IMO.

Actually, water can be considered a very valuable resource to many dogs, thus leading to the possibility of RG. In which case, they may slurp slurp slurp themselves right into oblivion, for no other reason.


Sybille is right though ... you need to check with your vet to establish how much water is appropriate for your particular puppy. There is a general rule of thumb though, something seemingly astounding .. like 4 cups of water daily for every ten pounds of body weight. (?)


----------



## Mizbhyvn74

doxiemommy said:


> Lots of us have set alarms to make sure that we get up in the middle of the night to take our puppies out. It doesn't last forever....


I have noticed, but just in the last couple nights mind you, that around 1am and 4-5am he either wakes up or starts to whine. I'm not sure if I could set my alarm to this though, is that what you mean? Or do you mean setting it for every hour, to hour and a half or so?

And actually last night I was a bit amazed, because both times I did get him up, he would start to follow me out the door of the bedroom, and then sit and end up peeing a bit, then it was like he'd catch himself and keep following me. It was never more then just a few drops but he did stop himself and wait until he was outside to go completely.


----------



## Sybille

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> I have noticed, but just in the last couple nights mind you, that around 1am and 4-5am he either wakes up or starts to whine. I'm not sure if I could set my alarm to this though, is that what you mean? *Or do you mean setting it for every hour, to hour and a half or so?*


Doing so during every night will drive you into insanity. One late night toilet walk, one middle of the night toilet walk and one early morning toilet walk is the most what is sustainable for a human that wants to keep his / her sanity ;-)


----------



## Mizbhyvn74

iheartmarcus said:


> There has been so many good responses so forgive me if I'm repeating something that I missed by skimming some of the posts.
> 
> I absolutely agree potty pad styled training should be avoided unless it's absolutely necessary (like, if you are in an apartment up 40 stories high with no grass around the complex or something), mainly because it might lead puppies to think anything that seems similar to what you're using is ok to pee on.


Honestly that was just me being lazy and not wanting to go out in the cold at night. lol I am glad that it didn't work though, because last night he got me up twice, and both times I got him out of his crate and took him outside to pee. 

Actually when we first started house training a few days ago, I had to almost drag him out the door to go. We don't have a fully fenced yard so we use a dog tether (not sure if that's what it's called) that we bought for a much larger dog for out in the yard, I hook this on to his collar and open the door and he walks right out and does his business. Of course we say "go pee" also. Rarely do I have to coax him out the door. 

I am also glad that I don't have to keep him in the crate as long as he was before. I only work 1-2 days a week so he is out of his crate for most of the day, or at least until the kids get home and then I can't keep my eye on him 100% of the time. I've learned his signals, for when he has to go and have only had one or two problems when he isn't eagle eyed. Which to me is great progress, but I do understand too that it's not going to happen over night...although it would be great if it did! lol 




> Also, I've learned the hard way that rules of thumb like number of months in age = number of hours they can hold is a very very VERY rough estimation. So to be safe (each accident backtracks you quite a bit in the housetraining process), I would be even more conservative than what's suggested as someone pointed out. In the "just in case" time frame, watch your puppy like a hawk for potty signs like sniffy the ground or circling (ESPECIALLY if he's making small circles while sniffing the ground). Any time you see a sign like this, rush him outside. You can never take too many trips during these early stages of housetraining; much easier than scrub scrub scrub scrub scrub.


It's usually an hour and a half that I take him out, sometimes it could be longer, if he is asleep at my feet, which is what he primarily does, I usually wait for him to wake up and sit up. Then I know for sure he has to go. When he has to go poop, he circles around the living room sniffing, and that's a definite sign he needs to go. That and he has stinky gas...lol 

Thanks for the advice  It's very much appreciated!




> I got question when did you pick up your puppy and how old is that?? My both puppy still peeing everywhere in my house. so I know how you feel. It’s super depressing when I step on poops in the morning on way to bathroom or the time just leaving. My mom tried to teach them where they supposed to pee and poo some how but never works so far( Actually, two month girl start learning lately and she’s learning quick).
> They can’t learn in weeks or month.
> Take time to train your lovely puppy!
> Cherries!


hi d30aya, we have had our puppy since Wednesday or Thursday or this past week. He is about 3 months old. I agree with the responses about the stepping in poop that the other posters have said. You guys might want to try crate training, it works great for at night and when you can't watch the dog to make sure they don't have an accident.  Good luck!


----------



## iheartmarcus

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> That and he has stinky gas...lol


Oh lawwwd, the worst part is that you can tell what the stinky fart smells like. As I rotate through different proteins for his food, it's noticeable when duck fart turns to lamb fart. Actually, this is true for his poop as well.... Ughhhh. Haha.


----------



## Mizbhyvn74

iheartmarcus said:


> Oh lawwwd, the worst part is that you can tell what the stinky fart smells like. As I rotate through different proteins for his food, it's noticeable when duck fart turns to lamb fart. Actually, this is true for his poop as well.... Ughhhh. Haha.


this literally made me LOL because it's so true! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## doxiemommy

Oh good gosh! No, just one midnight bathroom trip should be fine! I think very few of us would get second puppies if we thought we'd have to get up every one and a half hours!

Just make sure midnight trips are all about business, no fun and no cuddles.


----------



## kloudsurfer

Hi, I thought I'd hijack this thread instead of starting a new one.

I have an 8 week old Mal Shi, and she pees basically every 15 minutes, except for at night and when she is sleeping. She's tiny, so Im guessing that doesn't help.

Anyway, I have tried taking her outside as regularly as every 15 minutes, but she will never pee outside. Whenever I take her out, she just gets distracted by the grass or runs back to the door (and I can't leash her because she just chews on it and tugs it with it in her mouth. I'm working on getting her to stop chewing it, but atm using a leash is out). But she is happy to pee inside. If I catch her peeing inside, its usually too late because her pees are tiny and literally take like a second. If I take her outside at this point, she's already empty.

I crate her when she naps, and when she wakes up I take her outside and she pees because she has been holding it for an hour or two, but thats the only time she will pee outside. If I crate her while she is awake, she doesnt mind being inside it, but she usually ends up peeing in it.

She wont poop outside either. She seems to pee and poop within half an hour of eating, but even if I take her out after eating, she won't do either outside. Whenever I catch her pooping inside, I take her out and she sometimes finishes outside.

If I just take her out after her crate nap, will she eventually learn (I reward her with treats and praise when she goes outside)? I'm assuming she will stop oing so frequently as she gets older, so will it get better over time?


----------



## iheartmarcus

doxiemommy said:


> Oh good gosh! No, just one midnight bathroom trip should be fine! I think very few of us would get second puppies if we thought we'd have to get up every one and a half hours!


Really?? Is this true for 8 week old puppies as well? I got mine from a rescue, so he was a couple weeks older than the typical age you'd get puppies from a breeder; but even then I had to take him out 3-4 times a night, and I've heard similar numbers from other people. I want to get my next dog during puppy stage, but this exhausting potty training business is part of the deterrent. So I'm really curious how common is it for a young 8 week old or so puppy to only have to go once during the night?? Ahhh, I want that shiba inu puppy....!!



kloudsurfer said:


> If I just take her out after her crate nap, will she eventually learn (I reward her with treats and praise when she goes outside)? I'm assuming she will stop oing so frequently as she gets older, so will it get better over time?


Have you been giving her really really good treats like pieces of cooked chicken every time she goes outside? That kind of positive reinforcement will help a lot a lot in teaching her where the right place to go potty is. She will stop going so frequently when she is older, but you need to teach her to actually hold it and not go whenever she feels like she needs / wants to. This is pretty much accomplished by lots and lots of the above mentioned positive reinforcement and also avoiding accidents inside. You mentioned it's hard to catch her going inside. One thing you can do is watch carefully for signs of her having to potty, like sniffing or circling. When you see this take her our immediately instead of waiting for her to go and then try and interrupt.

For the leash problem, while you're working on training her to stop leash biting, see if it might work by still putting the leash on, and then holding it very close to the collar. If you hold the leash like that, there should be no slack in it that she can get to and bite.


----------



## titiaamor

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> I have noticed, but just in the last couple nights mind you, that around 1am and 4-5am he either wakes up or starts to whine. I'm not sure if I could set my alarm to this though, is that what you mean? Or do you mean setting it for every hour, to hour and a half or so?


I took my puppies out every hour for the first 36 hours. I thought I was going to lose my mind, but it was very effective. There was still a lot of training to do and some accidents, but they seriously understood where to go potty, and still use that area 3 months later. The next 12 hours, I got up every 1.5- 2 hours for potty time. we've has maybe 10 accidents total, and those were my fault. (Like, coming home from the store, waking them up, and starting to play rather than potty first!)


----------



## titiaamor

kloudsurfer said:


> Hi, I thought I'd hijack this thread instead of starting a new one.
> 
> I have an 8 week old Mal Shi, and she pees basically every 15 minutes, except for at night and when she is sleeping. She's tiny, so Im guessing that doesn't help.
> 
> Anyway, I have tried taking her outside as regularly as every 15 minutes, but she will never pee outside. Whenever I take her out, she just gets distracted by the grass or runs back to the door (and I can't leash her because she just chews on it and tugs it with it in her mouth. I'm working on getting her to stop chewing it, but atm using a leash is out). But she is happy to pee inside. If I catch her peeing inside, its usually too late because her pees are tiny and literally take like a second. If I take her outside at this point, she's already empty.
> 
> I crate her when she naps, and when she wakes up I take her outside and she pees because she has been holding it for an hour or two, but thats the only time she will pee outside. If I crate her while she is awake, she doesnt mind being inside it, but she usually ends up peeing in it.
> 
> She wont poop outside either. She seems to pee and poop within half an hour of eating, but even if I take her out after eating, she won't do either outside. Whenever I catch her pooping inside, I take her out and she sometimes finishes outside.
> 
> If I just take her out after her crate nap, will she eventually learn (I reward her with treats and praise when she goes outside)? I'm assuming she will stop oing so frequently as she gets older, so will it get better over time?


It sounds like you need better treats and more time outside.


----------



## doxiemommy

Yes, really. When a puppy (or dog, or human, for that matter) sleeps, all bodily functions slow down, heart rate, blood pressure, breathing rate, etc. As a result, the body produces less urine. 
So, at night, puppies (and people!) can hold it longer than during the day when they are active. However, if anything causes a puppy to wake up ( a noise, or even the fact that they slept too much during the day) they usually have to pee immediately after waking. To make sure that your puppy is tired enought to sleep through the night, you could take a walk late in the evening, have a play session, or do some training, or a combination if these.


kloudsurfer, try watching your puppy more closely for the time being, so that instead of catching him in the act, you actually catch him when he's showing signs that he needs to go, like extra sniffing, or circling. Then you can rush him out before he starts.

At 8 weeks old, the puppy should be in your sight, or confined when you can't keep your eyes on him.


----------



## kloudsurfer

titiaamor said:


> It sounds like you need better treats and more time outside.


Yeah, I'm starting to realise that being outside = higher chance of her going outside = more chance of reinforcing her good behaviour.

She really doesn't seem interested in food based treats though. I've tried quite a few different things. Maybe I'll have to keep experimenting...


----------



## Red Fraggle

When they're not very food motivated, you have a few options:

-Reward with a pat on the head and make-yourself-sound-silly exuberant praise. (pay attention to how she reacts to that, she may not LIKE being patted much either)
-Reward with a little of her favourite play (some tug, a fetch?)
-Get her regular food out of the bowl and into the hand (spends LOTS of time training to make sure she gets her entire quota, or reserve one meal for training, or a portion of her quota and make sure you bowl feed her AFTER training)

My dog seems to respond best to praise, so I'm combining clicker training (to get the instant praise in) with praise and a good variety of small treats.


----------



## titiaamor

kloudsurfer said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to realise that being outside = higher chance of her going outside = more chance of reinforcing her good behaviour.
> 
> She really doesn't seem interested in food based treats though. I've tried quite a few different things. Maybe I'll have to keep experimenting...


I took Dunbar's suggestion and trained with their meal-kibble.


----------

